# [SOLVED] Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters



## Griffonian (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys I've been having problems with connecting to the internet lately. There's nothing wrong with the modem, router or the ethernet cable, I've already tested them. For whatever reason my motherboard can't detect it. 

I run Vista 32-bit and when I check the Device Manager it has no listing of any Network Adapters. It also says "No Active Network Adapters found" in the task manager.

I've tried installing the motherboard (Intel DG31pr) chipset device and the latest RealTek Network Controller drivers but to no avail. When I try installing the lan drivers it displays this message: 

"The Realtek Network controller was not found. If deep sleep mode is enabled please plug cable"

I googled how to remedy this but nothing really seems to work. I reset my bios and that didn't change a thing.

My hypothesis is that my motherboard might be damaged because this problem began right after I reinstalled my graphics card and I accidentally rubbed some of its metal against the board, even though it wasn't near the ethernet port. Also the ethernet port is located right next to 2 usb ports that function normally. Plus everything seems to run perfectly on my pc but this pesky internet problem. Not sure what to do, any help would be appreciated.

This is my IpConfig information: 



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Griffin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

You didn't say where you got the motherboard drivers from. If a driver doesn't exactly match the hardware (ie it's not the right driver) that device won't work.
The correct drivers for your Intel DG31PR motherboard are here:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DG31PR


----------



## Griffonian (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

Yes they were the latest drivers that matched my motherboard. I even tried installing the latest Network Adapter Driver for Vista and it tells me it couldn't install because "no intel adapters are present on this computer." Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

If the netwrok adaptor is not showing in Device Manager, look in BIOS to be sure it is not disabled. If it is enabled there, it may be damaged. You can get a new one for not a lot of money


----------



## Griffonian (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

Do you mean get a pci ethernet adapter? I never thought of that, and it looks like they are cheap. Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

Yep . . let us know how it goes!


----------



## Griffonian (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

Just bought a Dynex GB PCI Adapter for 7 bucks, works like a charm. Onboard one still not working so it must be damaged. Thanks Yoda.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motherboard can't detect ethernet. No Network Adapters*

Great . . Thanks for posting back!!


----------

